# X53 Parts- Yeah I know people in hell want ice water too.



## SuperTaco67 (May 18, 2015)

It appears to be an 55' X53 red and chrome based on the feedback I've received. 

Yes I understand this list is like a mortal human trying to complete the Labors of Hercules but what the heck here goes.

1. The original light, you know what I mean. Ill probably end up getting a repo on a delta base but I gotta ask.
2. Tank w/wo horn.
3. Chain guard.
4. Tail reflector housing w/wo reflector. Yup probably get the repo one as well in the end.
5. The jeweled pedals. Still trying to figure out if those ones on the bay are original.
6. I'm I missing something?

Dont want to be picky but Im not looking for completely rust patina colored parts.

Thanks in advance.

Heres a pic in case the one in my profile is to small


----------



## the tinker (May 18, 2015)

reflector on the front of the chain guard.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 18, 2015)

^^^ Yeah what tinker said.


----------



## vincev (May 18, 2015)

Do you have the Western Flyer logo piece that goes above the rear reflector??


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 18, 2015)

the tinker said:


> reflector on the front of the chain guard.




Nope - That's only on the Murray Fleet Lines, not the X-53... Don't confuse the man!


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 18, 2015)

Vincev- 

Yes actually I do have the piece that says WESTERN on it and goes above the rear reflector housing. I think you can see it in one of the pic in my thread I started in the balloon tire bikes subforum. 

You can also barely make out the outline of it in the picture of the OP.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 18, 2015)

Fltwd57 said:


> Nope - That's only on the Murray Fleet Lines, not the X-53... Don't confuse the man!




Yes please my head is spinning enough and I haven't even started cleaning any chrome on the bike yet.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 19, 2015)

Fltwd57 said:


> Nope - That's only on the Murray Fleet Lines, not the X-53... Don't confuse the man!



There is no reflector on the Fleetlines either!! C'mon guys!


----------



## the tinker (May 19, 2015)

Fltwd57 said:


> Nope - That's only on the Murray Fleet Lines, not the X-53... Don't confuse the man!



you are right Fltwd57, tinker made an error. I have an x53 a Merc, and Murray  [pictured] should have remembered that. 
As fancy as the x53 was,I am surpised they didnt put a reflector on the x53 guard.


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 19, 2015)

silvertonguedevil said:


> There is no reflector on the Fleetlines either!! C'mon guys!




Au contraire... The early Fleetlines do!!













... But we're getting off topic now.. Let's help the man find some RED X-53 parts!


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 19, 2015)

Your like a bicycle ephemera yogi master.



Fltwd57 said:


> Au contraire... The early Fleetlines do!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 24, 2015)

Ok got some red original WF Hunt Wilde grips. Scratch that off the list. Also may have hooked another bike collector for the forum.

Anyone have ideas on the type of tires I should get?


----------



## retropedals (May 26, 2015)

*Western Flyer/ Murray Chainguard*

I have this one.Sent you a pm.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the offer. Answered PMs.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (Jun 8, 2015)

Should have kept bidding on that chain guard. Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (Jul 1, 2015)

New month. Everyone have a good 4th


----------



## SuperTaco67 (Aug 12, 2015)

Upsy daisy.

Where oh where are you tonight. Why did you leave me here all alone. I searched the world over and thought I found true love you met another( with a crapload of money) and  pphhhhhhttttt, you were gone. 

My last experience at bidding for a chain guard on eBay.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (Aug 5, 2016)

Wow been a year already. Wish some of you would quit bidding against me. LOL


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 6, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> Nope - That's only on the Murray Fleet Lines, not the X-53... Don't confuse the man!



Mine has a metal dart above the rear reflector


----------

